# Weather Radars??



## KINNCO (Jan 19, 2007)

*I use a few different ones. I wanted to see some links to the national radars you all use.*


----------



## tom_mccauley (Dec 10, 2007)

best one I have found:

http://www.intellicast.com/National/Radar/Current.aspx?location=USMI0127&animate=true


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

For onsite in hand radar I use Weatehr Scout which is a Gander Mountain program thru Verizon Wireless. It down loads the NWS forecast, alerts, and radar to your phone. Radar wise it is fairly accurate and essential to making weather based decisions while on the job site.


----------

